# Le Touquet Paris Plage - Aire



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

Work is being carried out currently on the aire at Le Touquet Equestrian Centre, I believe it is all being revamped and it looks as though proper pitches are being marked out. The electric points have been removed all except for the ones near the building which are surrounded by workmens' temporary fences but it is still possible to plug in, no electric in the toilets at present, and the man calls around 9.30am for your money Euros6.50.
It should be very nice when it is all finished and up and running properly.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

*aire*

hi thanks for that info..any idea when it will be finished we are stoping there on 14th march on way back from swizerland??? 
thanks


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

The alternate motorhome Aire is just a bit further up the road, I've got both in my TomTom [can't remember which is which] but both GPS positions are
N 50deg 31'35" / E 1deg 36' 01" and the other is N 50deg 32' 09" / E 1deg 35' 34"


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

About time, we stayed there in the summer and in some areas it was a bit muddy. Thanks for the info

Putties


----------



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

Don't know when it will be finished, the pitches look as though they are just in the early stages of actually being marked out for size etc., but you can still plug in by the back of the building even while the workmen are there.

The aire by the water in Etaples is not there now either.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks for the info..........


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> The alternate motorhome Aire is just a bit further up the road, I've got both in my TomTom [can't remember which is which] but both GPS positions are
> N 50deg 31'35" / E 1deg 36' 01" and the other is N 50deg 32' 09" / E 1deg 35' 34"


Are they in the campsite database with their GPS positions?

In case you think I'm being lazy I'm helping work through the entries and am doing it by contributors and I'm only up to M.

Regards Frank


----------



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

Don't know, am not au fait with GPS because have only just bought a satnav a couple of days ago!!!!

The Le Touquet aire is at the Equestrian Centre. Very easy to find.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Frank & Lizzie,

There are 2 aires at Le Touquet, both are in the database....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=418

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=419

I'm on the case and will update them properly as soon as I can, promise :roll: .

pete


----------

